

Browser DOM Api in JavaDoc style - snambi
http://krook.org/jsdom/

======
kodablah
You also have the (probably outdated) actual w3c javadoc [1] and GWT docs that
closely emulate the dom [2]. I believe yours is a tad bit more complete (and
not all_java related), but less documented.

1 - <http://www.w3.org/2003/01/dom2-javadoc/index.html> 2 - [http://google-
web-toolkit.googlecode.com/svn/javadoc/latest/...](http://google-web-
toolkit.googlecode.com/svn/javadoc/latest/com/google/gwt/dom/client/package-
summary.html)

~~~
snambi
The link is _not_ java api. It is javascript dom api available in the browser.
But, the API is documented in javadoc style. Ofcourse, w3c has more detailed
documentation. But it is hard to refer quickly. javadoc style api is very easy
to navigate and refer.

